# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Connecting to the Grid in Sydney

## booboo2010

I had a 3kw solar system installed on my roof on May 20th 2011. My paper work for connection to the grid (sent to Endeavour Energy on 26th April) was not sent back to my solar company until 17th June 2011. I am still waiting to be connected. Endeavour Energy just told me that the electrician who was connecting me had been banned but was taken off the banned list on 5th July 2011. When I asked what this meant I was told he had reached his credit limit on meters. What does this mean? Can anyone enlighten me on why it is taking so long to connect? Do electricians know they are banned? I would appreciate any answers as I am still paying exorbitant electricity bills and there is $8,000 worth of solar panels on my roof not being used. :Annoyed:

----------


## Bloss

A guess only, but it sounds like a simple case of a slow paying electrician. Seems he has an account with the utility to allow him to purchase up to a certain limit and he is over it, so credit stops until he pays off the account. If you have already paid your sparky (shouldn't have done until you had a live connection, but seems too late for that now . . .) then you need to harrass the sparky until he fixes the issue. Then again utilities are not renowned for great billing systems or customer service of course so who knows . . .

----------


## booboo2010

Thanks for that Bloss, but I did some further investigation of this. You are right he did reach his credit limit but that has now been fixed, the problem now is that Endeavour Energy does not have enough net meters. When the NSW government closed the scheme, Endeavour sat on all applications for over 4 weeks, now they say there is a further wait of 4 to 8 weeks because of the shortage of net meters. So I can get angry with Endeavour or with the government. I know I am not the only one in this situation but it seems to be there is a deliberate attempt to hurt the solar industry in this state. So I will sit in the cold and wait until I am connected. Thanks again.

----------

